# PC und TV Bildschirm in einem?



## Tyro (2. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig weiterhelfen, und zwar,
ich war Anfang dieses Jahres für 3 Wochen in den USA und da hatte mein Gatsbruder bei sich im Zimmer einen großen Flachbildschirm (Ka obs jetzt en TFT oder LCD war) und da hatte er allerlei dran angeschlossen: Pc, XBox 360, TV und er konnte alles unabhängig von einander machen (also um TV zu gucken musste nicht zwangsläufig der PC an sein) indem er die Kanäle wechselte (PC war RGB, TV war AV1, XBox war AV2, ...), also man stellte auf RGB --> man konnte mit dme PC arbeiten, dann fuhr man dne PC runter, schaltete zB auf AV1 und konnte TV gucken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun, da jetzt bald mein 18ter Geburtstag ansteht, wollte meine Mutter gerne wissen was ich mir wünsche und da ich von diesem "System" hellauf begeistert war, erklärte ich ihr das, aber sie konnte damit nix anfangen und sagte mir, ich sollte mich mal erkundigen, so hab ein bischchen gegoogelt und auf 5 verschiedenen Seiten findet man ~ 6 Meinungen, also wollte ich mal hier um Rat suchen:

1.) Was für ein Monitor muss es sein? (TFT, LCD, ... ?)
2.) Was muss dieser können? (TV-Tuner, welche Anschlüsse ... ?)
3.) In welchen preislichen Regionen bewegen wir uns? (Preis sollte > 500€ sein)
4.) Hat einer konkrete Geräte Tipps? (Welchen Hersteller ich bevorzugen sollte, etc.?)
5.) Gibt es diese im Format 16:9?

Zu den Begebenheiten:
- Ich habe einen PC in meinem Zimmer
- Ich habe ein Antennen-Kabel im Zimmer, welches von der Sateliten-Schüssel vom Dach kommt
- einen Digital Reciever zu besorgen ist auch kein Problem
- ich hab egenügend Platz (die Größe sollte dennoch ~ 30" betragen)

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. November 2009)

Was fürn Mintor es sein Soll auf keinen Fall Plasma das hat nen Kumpel und wenn da längere Zeit der Desk is "brennt" sich die Taskleiste ein und glüht noch ne minute nach :/ TV Tuner, AV, sollte er können wenn du mir sagst was fürn PC du hast wäre super, wenn deine Graka nähmlich HDMI hat kaufst nen tv mit HDMI und fertig is^^ TFT/LCD sind meist 16:9 Grad Amazon Angebot ka ob der was Taugt aber liegt im Preis segment 32" HD Ready AV/HDMI/RGB(PC Input)


----------



## Tyro (2. November 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Was fürn Mintor es sein Soll auf keinen Fall Plasma das hat nen Kumpel und wenn da längere Zeit der Desk is "brennt" sich die Taskleiste ein und glüht noch ne minute nach :/ TV Tuner, AV, sollte er können wenn du mir sagst was fürn PC du hast wäre super, wenn deine Graka nähmlich HDMI hat kaufst nen tv mit HDMI und fertig is^^ TFT/LCD sind meist 16:9



Hab ne Nvidia Geforce 8800 GT! 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. November 2009)

OK kein HDMI das macht es etwas komplizierter^^ man braucht dann nen Adapter mom ich such mal
Edit: Kabel <--- Ich bin der Meinung brauchte dann so eins hier, wer gut wenn noch jemand meine Meinung bestätigt oder auch wiederlegt nicht das ich dich Falsch berat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (2. November 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> OK kein HDMI das macht es etwas komplizierter^^ man braucht dann nen Adapter mom ich such mal
> Edit: Kabel <--- Ich bin der Meinung brauchte dann so eins hier, wer gut wenn noch jemand meine Meinung bestätigt oder auch wiederlegt nicht das ich dich Falsch berat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OK, hab mal en bissl gegoogelt und bin daurauf gestoßen: Graka mit HDMI? wie man etwas weiter unten ließt sollte es gar kein Problem sein einen Adapter von DVI/VGA auf HDMI zu besorgen, müsste  sich dann halt nur die Boxen etxra zulegen, dh. das die (intigrierten) Fernseher-Boxen dann nicht den Sound vom PC übertragen, aber das sollte auch kein Problem darstellen!
Es kommt immer mehr Licht ins dunkle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber eine Frage tut sich mir trotzdem noch auf, bräuchte ich nen Reciever oder kann ich mit dem Antennen-Kabel direkt in den Bildschirm gehn?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. November 2009)

Du kannst auch den PC Sound mit z.B. Klinke auf Scinch vom PC holen und zum TV bringen


----------



## Tyro (2. November 2009)

Also nochmal zusammengefasst, ich bräuchte:

- einen *LCD/TFT-Bildschirm* (mit TV-Tuner + SCART-Anschluss): Beispiel
- einen *DVI/VGA --> HDMI Adapter*: Beispiel
- ein *HDMI-Kabel*: Beispiel
- einen *Digital-Receiver*: Beispiel
- ein *Klinke --> Cinch Adapter*: Beispiel
- das Übliche wie SCART-Kabel und sowas

Hab ich was vergessen?

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Animalm4st3r (2. November 2009)

Joa, aber am besten wartest noch bis Morgen, dann sind sicher auch die Spezies wach ich hab das ganze nur Theoretisch durchdacht die können das sicher noch genauer und vllt nen besseren TV Vorschlagen etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (2. November 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Joa, aber am besten wartest noch bis Morgen, dann sind sicher auch die Spezies wach ich hab das ganze nur Theoretisch durchdacht die können das sicher noch genauer und vllt nen besseren TV Vorschlagen etc.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OK, mach ich!
Trotzdem ein riesengroßes Dankeschön schonmal an dich für deine Hilfe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Tyro


----------



## spectrumizer (3. November 2009)

Tyro schrieb:


> Also nochmal zusammengefasst, ich bräuchte:
> 
> - ein *Klinke --> Cinch Adapter*: Beispiel


Normal sollte eine Grafikkarte, die HDMI kann, auch eine integrierte Soundkarte haben, die per HDMI Kabel den Ton auf das TV Gerät überträgt.


----------



## Tyro (3. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Normal sollte eine Grafikkarte, die HDMI kann, auch eine integrierte Soundkarte haben, die per HDMI Kabel den Ton auf das TV Gerät überträgt.



Aber meine Graka kann kein HDMI, deswegen hab ich den DVI-->HDMI Adapter ja dazu geschrieben! ;-)


----------



## spectrumizer (3. November 2009)

Ok sorry. Hab's beim drüberlesen so verstanden, dass du auch in 'ne neue Graka investieren wölltest.


----------



## Tyro (3. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ok sorry. Hab's beim drüberlesen so verstanden, dass du auch in 'ne neue Graka investieren wölltest.



Ne, der PC ist erst ~ 1 Jahr alt und soll seine Dienste noch was tun, und für ne Neue Graka hab ich atm kein Geld, aber die lässt sich ja im nachhinein immer noch austauschen, dann muss ich halt den DVI --> HDMI Adapter wieder rausnehmen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Ennia (3. November 2009)

Darf ich mal eben an dieser Stelle abbrechen? ^^

Ich hab da ein paar Fehler, bzw. "Verkomplizierungen" entdeckt:

- DVI/HDMI Adapter f/m: Wie schon in der beschreibung steht: female-male - du bräuchtest aber male-female und ich weiß nicht ob sowas möglich ist. Vergiss das lieber mal und schließ den Bildschirm über VGA-Kabel an (von mir aus mit DVI/VGA- Adapter auf der Grafikkarte) dein Spezi in den Staaten hat das doch auch so.

- Der Ferneseher: ich hab zum Beispiel einen Samsung mit 4 Receivern drinnen (analog, DVB-T, S2 und C) - damit würde schon mal eine Komponente wegfallen. 

- Das Nachfolgemodell hätte auch einen DVI-Eingang, kostet aber ab  EUR 980,- und lohnt sich nicht wirklich...

Eigentlich musst du nur darauf achten, dass der Fernseher HD (1.920 x 1.080) fähig ist und einen VGA oder besten Falls einen DVI Anschluss hat. Der Receiver ist ja kein Problem, wie du sagtest.


----------



## Tyro (3. November 2009)

Ennia schrieb:


> Darf ich mal eben an dieser Stelle abbrechen? ^^
> 
> Ich hab da ein paar Fehler, bzw. "Verkomplizierungen" entdeckt:
> 
> ...



OK Danke, ja das mit dem Adapter war halt nurn Beispiel, das hier wäre doch der richtige: DVI / HDMI Adapter mit vergoldeten Anschlüßen Male / Female
Weil ich glaub es ist einfacher solch einen Fernseher mit HDMI-Anshcluss zu findne als mit DVI/VGA oder?

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Tyro (3. November 2009)

Keiner mehr Ratschläge oder Tipps? Wäre sehr dankbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Tyro

PS: Würde das zB mit dem klappen: Philips 26 PFL 5604 H ??? Auch wenn der ein wenig teuer wäre!^^


----------



## eMJay (4. November 2009)

Ich persönlich kann sagen das SAMSUNG im mom seht gute Fernseher baut.
Hab einen Samsung LE32B650.

2 Scart
3 HDMI out
1 HDMI in
2 xUSB mit DVix, usw. Mit einer besseren Qualität als Jeder PC- Dvix sieht fast wie DVD aus. bei ca. 700MB/h
1 AV in
1 LAN (Internet TV und DLNA) DLNA= Filme Bilder usw. werden von einem PC geladen. Ob es auch mit einem NAS Laufwerk geht konnt ich noch nicht prüfen da mit ca. 15m Lan Kabel fehlen.

Top Bildqualität Schwarz ist wirklich Schwarz. Top Kontrast usw.

Hat denke ich die beste Ausstatung für einen Fernseher der im Inet schon für 530 Euro zubekommen ist!!!
Hab den allerdings beim Expert geakuft da der da im Angebot für 570Euro war. (530 +29Euro Versand sind auch fast 570 xD) sonst kostet der so 699-799 Euro im Laden. Samsung Preis ist 999 Euro


----------



## Ennia (4. November 2009)

von dem Philips rate ich dir ab! da kannst dir gleich einen 24" TFT Flachbildschirm kaufen - da der ein besseres kontrastverhalten und eine höhere auflösung hat.


Einen VGA-Anschluss besitzt in der Regel jeder Full-HD Fernseher. Und ich rate dir auch, einen Samsung zu kaufen - da ich bis dato nur gute Erfahrungen mit allen TFT Produkten gemacht habe. (der Fernseher ist einfach TOP!)

edith: Hier wäre das Kabel, dass du nun definitiv benötigst, wenn du schon den Fernseher über HDMI anschließen willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (4. November 2009)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann sagen das SAMSUNG im mom seht gute Fernseher baut.
> Hab einen Samsung LE32B650.
> 
> 2 Scart
> ...



OK, dann werd ich mich mal nach Samsung Geräten umsehen, nur deiner ist mir definitv zu groß, also max. 26" will ich, naja, mal gucken, ob ich nen passenden finde!




Ennia schrieb:


> von dem Philips rate ich dir ab! da kannst dir gleich einen 24" TFT Flachbildschirm kaufen - da der ein besseres kontrastverhalten und eine höhere auflösung hat.
> 
> Einen VGA-Anschluss besitzt in der Regel jeder Full-HD Fernseher. Und ich rate dir auch, einen Samsung zu kaufen - da ich bis dato nur gute Erfahrungen mit allen TFT Produkten gemacht habe. (der Fernseher ist einfach TOP!)
> 
> ...



OK danke, ja genau das Kabel hatte ich mir auch shcon rausgesucht, hat man halt diese lästige mitm adapter nicht mehr!
Welche Auflösung wäre denn empfelenswert, 1920x1080? Weil alle 26" TVs dich ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, haben 1366x768?

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Kyragan (4. November 2009)

Mit TVs ist es fast mit wie Penissen, zu groß gibts nicht wirklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2009)

Tyro schrieb:


> OK danke, ja genau das Kabel hatte ich mir auch shcon rausgesucht, hat man halt diese lästige mitm adapter nicht mehr!
> Welche Auflösung wäre denn empfelenswert, 1920x1080? Weil alle 26" TVs dich ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, haben 1366x768?
> 
> mfg
> Tyro



_1366x768 ist HD-Ready - wenn dann sollte es schon Full HD - 1920x1080 sein :-)_


----------



## eMJay (4. November 2009)

26" Full HD gibt es nicht. Man sollte wirklich einen Full HD kaufen.
Die fangen bei 32" an.
Entweder ganz oder garnicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (4. November 2009)

26" und Full HD gibt es wohl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Beispiel der hier: http://www.amazon.de/Philips-12-Full-HD-LC...m/dp/B002FMQQ68

Ist jetzt nur eine Beispiel dafür, das es 26" Full HD gibt.


----------



## Soramac (4. November 2009)

Gibt auch 24 Zoll Full HD http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-G2411HD-Full-HD-...3956&sr=1-1

oder 21,5 Full HD http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMaster-Fu...mp;sr=1-1-spell


----------



## eMJay (4. November 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> 26" und Full HD gibt es wohl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ohh sry hab bei geizhals 26" und Full HD eingegeben da hat es nichts rausgepuckt. Deswegen.... hab auch mal für mich gesucht hab damals auch nichts gefunden ist aber schon länger her....



Soramac schrieb:


> Gibt auch 24 Zoll Full HD http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-G2411HD-Full-HD-...3956&sr=1-1
> 
> oder 21,5 Full HD http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-SyncMaster-Fu...mp;sr=1-1-spell


Wir reden hier von Fernsehern und nicht Monitoren. 
Das es Monitre mit Full HD gibt ist mir schon klar da ich selber einen hab.


----------



## Tyro (4. November 2009)

Hab mir mal 2 rausgesucht:

1.) Acer AT2355

2.) Samsung LE26B450

Ich muss sagen, dass ich atm den ersten besser finde (ja, auch wenn er nicht von Samsung ist, Acer ist ja shcließlich auch kein No-Name!)!
Also nochmal, 26" ist absolute Obergrenze, da alles drüber den PLatz sprengen würde!^^

Danke für die vielen Antworten!

mfg
Tyro


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2009)

_Dann nimm den Samsung , sieht ja auch noch schick aus :-)_


----------



## Tyro (4. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Dann nimm den Samsung , sieht ja auch noch schick aus :-)_



Ist der Acer nix, weil der würde von der größe her eigentlich  besser passen?^^


----------



## Kyragan (4. November 2009)

Der Samsung ist nur HD-Ready. Der Acer ist n Full HD TV.


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2009)

_Versteh es immernoch nicht , du brauchst unbedingt nen TV in 26" oder wie? Sonst nimm doch einfach einen 24"/26" FULL HD Monitor..?_


----------



## Tyro (4. November 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Versteh es immernoch nicht , du brauchst unbedingt nen TV in 26" oder wie? Sonst nimm doch einfach einen 24"/26" FULL HD Monitor..?_



Nein, 26" ist die Obergrenze, kleiner geht auch noch, aber kleiner als 22" sollte er auch nicht sein, also ein LCD TV irgendwo zwischen 22" und 26" im Format 16:9, FullHD, intigrierten Boxen und den nötigen Anschlüssen um sowohl PC (über HDMI), einen Digital-Reciever (über Scart) und den Sound meine PCs (über Klinke-->Cinch Kabel) anzuschließen!
Schuldligung, wenn ich mich manchmal etwas unmissverständlich ausdrücke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Meriane (4. November 2009)

Du könntest dir doch auch einen 24 oder 26 Zoll Monitor kaufen und dir eine DVB-T Karte in den Pc hauen.
Dann müsstest du noch nichtmal wechseln zwischen Tv Empfang und Pc.


----------



## painschkes (4. November 2009)

_Wenn dann aber eher eine DVB-C bzw. DVB-S2 Karte.. :-)_


----------



## Tyro (4. November 2009)

Meriane schrieb:


> Du könntest dir doch auch einen 24 oder 26 Zoll Monitor kaufen und dir eine DVB-T Karte in den Pc hauen.
> Dann müsstest du noch nichtmal wechseln zwischen Tv Empfang und Pc.



Genau das möchte Ich ja gerade nicht, ich will das auch unabhängig voneinander machen können, also auch TV gucken können, ohne das zwangsweise der PC an sein muss, daher ja 1x HMDMI und 1x SCART Buchse minimum! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ennia (5. November 2009)

so vile trollversuche hier... tztztz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lest euch doch bitte den ersten post durch, bevor ihr beratschlagt.

Tyro, nimm den Acer, der ist von der Größe her optimal für dich plus das Kabel, dass ich dir gepostet habe.
Einen Sat-Receiver (DVB-S) brauchst du halt dann auch noch, weil der acer TV keinen eingebaut hat.


Ich denke, dass dir jetzt geholfen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wünsche dir dann noch ein schönes Geburtstagsfest und viel spaß mit dem Gerät (die Daten haben mich überzeugt!)!


----------



## Tyro (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo nochmal zusammen,

also, mein Bday liegt nun eine Woche zurück, und ich bekam auch einen 24" Flachbild LCD, zwar nicht der, den ich mir gewünscht hatte, aber wie man so schön sagt "Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bin ich natürlichen auch mit diesem zufrieden, ich bekam den Lenco TFT-2401!
Nun ist mein Problem, dass er zwar Full-HD ist, aber, wie der findige Leser bereits im Link lesen konnte, hat er nur einen (!) HDMI - Anschluss für Full-HD und einen VGA - Anschluss bis 1024 x 768er Auflösung, da ich aber gerne auch für meinen PC die "große" Auflösung hätte (an den HDMI Anschluss muss der Reciever) und ich mir dank meines DVI-Ausgangs am PC eh einen Adapter zulegen muss, ob ich diesen besagten einzelnen HDMI-Anschluss am Bildschirm einfach mit diesem HDMI-Adapter den HDMI - Ausgang verdoppeln kann?

Danke schonmal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Tyro


----------



## Animalm4st3r (15. Dezember 2009)

Müsste gehen kannst dann nur nicht beides gleichzeitig an haben und dann hin und her Schalten


----------



## Tyro (15. Dezember 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> Müsste gehen kannst dann nur nicht beides gleichzeitig an haben und dann hin und her Schalten



Ja jut, damit werd ich dann wohl leben müssen, weil ich hab ehrlich gesagt, keine Lust dann meinen PC über den VGA-Anschluss laufen zu lassen und dann nur mit ner 1024 x 768er Auflösung zu spielen, heißt dass, ich kaunn auch net den PC im Hintergrund laufen lassen (updaten oder so) aber dennoch TV gucken, wenn das so ist, welches Signal hat denn dann Priorität, PC oder TV?


----------

